# Team Daiwa Zillion; TD-Zillion100P-CC, Crazy Cranker



## BlackKnight755 (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone used a TD-Zillion100P-CC yet? I am thinking about buying one, but I havent heard any feedback about the reels as of yet. I would figure that they would be just as good as the other two U.S. models... Let me know if you know anything- good or bad.

TD-Zillion100P-CC  4.9:1 ratio / 8.2oz / 14lb(0.360mm)-110yds


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jan 10, 2008)

... Has anyone ever even heard of this reel? It is the same reel as the U.S. version except that its gear ratio is 4.9:1. It is sold in Japan and may be offered in other countries. I would be purchasing the reel from a major tackle store in Japan, has anyone ever dealt with an overseas tackle distributor? Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to bump this back to the top one more time. I still haven't gotten any response here or any of the other forums...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 28, 2008)

don't know anything about the reel....are you getting it from japan tackle?


----------

